# 06' nissan 350z



## letsjustchill (Aug 16, 2005)

I was just curious what some of the differences were between the 05' and the upcomming 06' Z cars. A couple of the changes that I have found out is: the bumper will be slightly changed, you will have two cross bars in the middle kinda like the JDM model has only the one. Also the headlights have gone under a slight change. There will be no more yellow strip on the side, and also they are supposed to be directional lights (not sure what thats called), but when you turn them on they move to align up, kinda like the lexus does. Also the rear tail lights will keep the same shape but will be LED which was one of the biggest feature that alot of people liked on the G35 over the Z. Does anyone know of any other differnces that I have not mentioned?? I know I will probably end up purchasing the lights before too long. I think the LED looks good.

LetsJustChill


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

http://www.sportzmagazine.com/Z_special_350z_photos.htm


----------



## letsjustchill (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for the link, I really do like the new headlights and tail lights.

LetsJustChill


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Don't see a whole lot of difference there.


----------



## letsjustchill (Aug 16, 2005)

Not alot of differences but I do like both the tail lights and head lights better. Also the front bumper has two bars across the middle with a slip dip in the bottom portion. 

LetsJustChill


----------



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

i tihnk that the new lights look a 100 % better


----------



## shift_redline (Dec 28, 2005)

Also.. the rear is alot longer than usual. So basically.. the car is somewhere around 1 to 1 1/2 feet longer......  I think the 03' looks alot nicer and compact..


----------



## N8veoutlaw (Oct 6, 2005)

*06 difference*

The 06 also has the rev up motor with 300 horse power an a lil less torque then the 05


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

the car didnt get longer its still the same dimensions.. the only changes were the lights the engine and the interior... i like what they did with the interior. the new door panels and the center console... they moved the heat warmer buttons and the ashtray/ coin dispensor... also they added setereo controls to the steering wheel... also the temp controls knobs were upgraded... they also made new wheels for the 06. all in all i like the changes they made to it.. i wish i woulda waited a year and gotten the 06.. maybe i can trade in my 05 lol


----------



## Zpicoli (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm most getting a 06 Z GT.. hopefully sooner than later.

The interior is nicer, but just small changes. 

I can't say about the headlights going up and down, haven't been in one at night. LEDs, and etc is true.

But also they are doing something weird with the Brembo brake models (which I am not sure the reasons). They up'd the tire size, which nice. Front tires are 245/40-18 on 18x9 wheels, and the rears are 265/35-19 on 19x10 wheels. I don't know why they did the 18front, 19 rear or why they did 265 instead of 275. Looking at them, the rear tires are pretty stretched and the fronts look fine. I woudl have liked to see an 18x9 front with 245/40s and on the rear 18x10 with 275/40s.

As far as front bumpers I don't knwo... I can't remember what a 2003 Z looks like not mod'd


----------

